# What is a liquid surfactant?



## lintc (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to soap making. A friend gave me the recipe for Honey Pies (like bath bombs), and it calls for liquid surfactant. I have no clue what that is! This is my first time making anything like this. I have searched high and low on Google and this site, but I have not found anything that answers my question So, what is liquid surfactant?


----------



## carebear (Jun 6, 2010)

you will have to read the descriptions to see which are liquid, and you can then purchase from somewhere else if The Herbarie doesn't work for you.
http://theherbarie.com/Surfactants-c-16.html


----------



## leviscarter (Jun 28, 2010)

Liquid surfactant concentrate is prepared by combining a liquid water-soluble non-ionic surfactant with a minor proportion of a liquid water-soluble ethanolamine salt of an anionic surfactant containing carboxylic or phosphoric radicals as the anionic groups, and a concentrated aqueous solution of potassium or ammonium hydroxide.


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 29, 2010)

I hope this helps:

Definition: 
A shortened form of "surface-active agent", a surfactant is a chemical that stabilizes mixtures of oil and water by reducing the surface tension at the interface between the oil and water molecules. Because water and oil do not dissolve in each other a surfactant has to be added to the mixture to keep it from separating into layers. Surfactants in cosmetics provide one or more of six functions: 

•Detergents - for cleansing 
•Wetting agents - in perms 
•Foaming agents - for shampoos 
•Emulsifiers - in creams and lotions 
•Conditioning agents - in skin and hair-care products 
•Solubilizers - for perfumes and flavors


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm not sure but I believe Polysorbate 20 would be a liquid surfactant as it is a liquid emulsifier. Dave


----------



## Deb (Jun 29, 2010)

its something to combine oils and water. Does your recipe call for a lot of oils? It may be to prevent them floating on the top fo the bath as a lot of people kind of dislike that.


----------



## hamilton (Oct 2, 2010)

Surfactants are compounds that lower the surface tension of a liquid, allowing easier spreading, and lowering of the interfacial tension between two liquids, or between a liquid and a solid. Surfactants may act as: detergents, wetting agents, emulsifiers, foaming agents, and dispersants.


----------

